# Smoked Silver Bass



## squid (Jun 24, 2008)

One of the guys at work brought in some silver bass he and his father in law caught on the weekend, so I brought the smoker into work today. I brined the fish for 12 hours last night and rinsed them off this morning. They were on the smoker for about 4 hours and other than being a bit on the salty side, they turned out really good. As Dick Proenneke would say " a satisfying day"


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey Squid,
Awesome on the bass! What brine recipe did you use? Did you rinse the fish really well before smokin? 
Looking fwd to some Q-VUE for your next smoke!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Sounds good Emile but where's the Qview


----------



## squid (Jun 26, 2008)

I used Granny GutZ Smoked Fish Recipe. I found it here... http://www.steelheader.net/ubbthread.../o/all/fpart/1

I rinsed the fish off pretty good, but the pieces were fairly small, so 12 hours might have been a bit too long. I think next time I'll try 6 hours.


----------



## squid (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry about the Qview, but I figured smoking the fish at work was pushing my luck as far as I wanted to go. Camera in hand might have been a bit over the top.


----------

